# Dieses Wochenende Bike-SnowSlalom aufm Feldberg (Seebuck)



## waldman (8. März 2006)

servus,
dieses wochenende wird aufm feldberg ja die deutsche boardercross meisterschaft ausgetragen (die ist aufm seebuck, King of the Forest ist im Faler Loch)
Nach dem Finallauf am Sonntag (ca. 14.00 uhr) werden wir mit dem Veranstalter en kleinen Slalom aufm Seebuck abstecken und dort fahren. Die ganze sache soll als Probe dienen ob man das Rennen nächstes Jahr offiziell ins Programm aufnehmen soll, dann mit richtiger strecke (glaub ich) und sieger usw.
Bei der Sache am Sonntag gibts keine Preise oder Gewinner.
Es geht einfach nur darum spaß zu haben mitm bike aufm schnee und vielleicht haben wir dann nächstes jahr ein tolles snow rennen wenn wir am sonntag genügend leute sind.
Die Info kommt jetzt vielleicht en bissel spät, aber es gab da en paar probleme mit dem wetter und verschiebungen des rennens, das ja eignetlich schon letztes Wochenende sein sollte.

Würd mich also freuen wenn ein paar von euch kommen.  

Zur Strecke: da kann jeder mitfahren (egal welches bike), es wird keine sprünge oder sonsts was geben. vielleicht gibts sich auch noch die möglichkeit die boardercross strecke zu fahren wenn das rennen komplett rum ist, die wird aber doch recht heftig sein.


----------



## C-Fix (8. März 2006)

Hey, das klingt sehr lustig muss ich sagen!!
Fährt da irgendjemand mit dem Auto rauf und hätte noch Platz für mich und mein Hardtail? So wies aussieht könnte man auch mit dem Zug bis Titisee fahren und dann mit dem Velociped den Rest der Strecke zurücklegen (oder würde jemand von dieser Idee abraten)? Alleine fahren wäre natürlich langweilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReaperGM (9. März 2006)

Wenn das Wetter Ok ist würde ich auch mit 1-2 Kumpels vorbeischauen. 
Kannst du mir noch sagen wie lang die Strecke ist und ob man auf der Piste dort gut fahren kann, ich meine wie der Untergrund so ist?  
Weich und matschig oder hart und eisig?? 
Biste da schon mal gefahren?
Kommt man da mit dem Auto und Bike gut hin oder muß man noch ewig den Berg hochschieben.

Wenn du noch mehr leute suchst kannst du ja im DDD Forum noch nen Aufruf starten, da werden sich sicher noch ein paar Leute Melden.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## soulseller (9. März 2006)

kommt drauf an, wies wetter wird...momentan hats da oben über 0°C, soll aber wieder kälter werden. also mit hartem schnee sollte man schon rechnen.


----------



## waldman (9. März 2006)

hochgefahren werden wir anscheinend mitm pistenbully,
wie der untergrund wird weiß ich auch nicht und gefahren bin ich auch noch nie


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. März 2006)

schade! bin wahrscheinlich das wochenende drauf in freiburg...kann man nix machen, euch trotzdem viel spaß!


----------



## crossie (9. März 2006)

ähm... ich war heut aufm feldberg, ne freundin abholen...

seebuck ist wegen hochwasser gesperrt, todtnau runter kommste nicht weil auch gesperrt, und grafenmatt steht knietief unter wasser, ist aber offiziell befahrbar.. 

und es hat durchgehend geregnet.

wenn der schnee gut, und die sonne draussen wär, dann wäre das ganze ja noch interessant, aber so?

viel spass 
cheers
crossie


----------



## soulseller (10. März 2006)

nooin!!! will doch am wochenende nochma boarden  
soll ja wieder kälter werden...wenigstens vereiste piste


----------



## waldman (10. März 2006)

soulseller schrieb:
			
		

> nooin!!! will doch am wochenende nochma boarden
> soll ja wieder kälter werden...wenigstens vereiste piste



eisig wirds denk ich nicht, weils neuschnee gegeben hat. und bis sontag solls nur noch kälter werden also hat der neue schnee auch keine chance mehr zu vereisen  

evtl könnt man auch, wenns der orga erlaubt; nach dem slalom fahren, noch in den park aufm seebuck. da hats doch en paar recht nette sprüngli.


----------



## Gero (10. März 2006)

na wenn ich wieder einigermaßen laufen kann am sonntag schau ich mal durch, - aber ehr zum foddos machen )


----------



## waldman (11. März 2006)

HALT:

ACHTUNG:

ich hab da was falsch verstanden.
DIESES Wochenende ist nur der der King of Black Forest.

DAS FIS renn wo wir fahren dürfen (kein rennen, nur showeinlage) ist erst nächste woche.
WIR werden dann am 18.3. oder 19.3. fahren. ich hoffe das kommt noch rechtzeitig für alle. 

Tut mir leid für die falschen infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (11. März 2006)

mhm, das ist sehr gut! dann werd ich evtl. vllt. auch kommen können


----------



## sponge-bob (11. März 2006)

@ waldmann: die boarderx dm ist aufm seebuck ich hab mir geirrt mit der kotf strecke.


----------



## tollschock (13. März 2006)

dann gib mal bescheid wann und wo - ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.
Allerdings glaube ich das der schnee ein wenig zu weich sein dürfte.


----------



## waldman (15. März 2006)

also es geht so um 14 uhr los die siegerehrung ist so um 13 uhr danach können wir los legen der kurs ist schon abgesteckt



ob samstag oder sonntag werd ich nochmal nachfragen dass ich das definitiv weiss
aber ich denk ziemlich sicher dass es der samstag sein wird


----------



## crossie (15. März 2006)

nochmal ne kurze frage in die runde: das ist _kein_ rennen, nur so spass-fahren? wie lang denn? sprünge sind keine drin sagst du? 

wenn dann würd ich nur zum filmen kommen, mit nem streetradl hat das fahren ohnehin wenig sinn... 
cheers


----------



## Gero (15. März 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal ne kurze frage in die runde: das ist _kein_ rennen, nur so spass-fahren? wie lang denn? sprünge sind keine drin sagst du?
> 
> wenn dann würd ich nur zum filmen kommen, mit nem streetradl hat das fahren ohnehin wenig sinn...
> cheers




jau und ich zum foddos machen... je nachdem WANN das genau is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (15. März 2006)

also ich kenn ja die strecke nicht.
aber ich weiß nicht so wirklich obs filmen lohnt.

wann es genau ist werd ich hoffentlich heute noch in erfahrung bringen


----------



## waldman (15. März 2006)

So jetzt ists fest, definitiv:

die sache steigt am samstag.
zeiten bleiben die selben. also eben so 14 uhr rum.

ich freu mich schon


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. März 2006)

na dann versuch ich mal, am samstag um die gegend rum dort aufzuschlagen. matschrreifen dürften wahrscheinlich das empfehlenswerteste auf ner piste sein, oder?
ich war schon seit ewigkeiten net mehr auf dem feldberg. braucht man für den seebuck protektoren, oder is der eher flach?

gruß jörg


----------



## waldman (16. März 2006)

keine ahnung du.
ich werd beides dabei haben, also normalreifen und matsch.
und ich zieh mir einfach alle protektoren an, weil dann isses gleich auch noch warm


----------



## C-Fix (17. März 2006)

Gutgut!!! Ich denke ich werde mit einem Freund eintrudeln. (Hoffe mal wir kommen da mit unseren Standard-Hardtails da vernünftig runter...)
Nur noch eine Frage, wo genau soll man sich denn da treffen? Ich kenne mich am  Feldberg nicht wirklich aus, war nur einmal oben bei diesem Hotel, sind Schlitten gefahren auf dem Idiotenhügel.


----------



## Gero (17. März 2006)

is das jetzt auf der strecke vom king of the forest oder direkt daneben??


----------



## sponge-bob (17. März 2006)

king war im fahlerloch die dm ist direkt aufm seebuck unterm 2 sessel.


----------



## Gero (17. März 2006)

sponge-bob schrieb:
			
		

> king war im fahlerloch die dm ist direkt aufm seebuck unterm 2 sessel.




ah also muss man nicht erst blöd die piste runterlaufen... müsste man dann ja von der straße aus sehen oder?


----------



## C-Fix (18. März 2006)

Wie wäre es denn damit einen allgemeinen Treffpunkt zu veranschlagen? Am Hotel Feldberger Hof??? Keine Ahnung ob es da günstig ist... Bin ja kein Organisator und kenne auch keinen persönlich.... Wüßte also auch nicht an wen ich mich wenden sollte wenn ich mit dem Pistenbulli hochgefahren werden will ;-)


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. März 2006)

ich würde  sagen, sehr genial war's 

bilder gibts wahrscheinlicch erst montag abend.

viele grüße

jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (18. März 2006)

bildaaas...
war luschtig, war allerdings nur kurz da, - bzw immerhin noch da, - hat ja nicht gerade um 14 uhr angefangen   wurscht, das snowboardzeugs war auch net zu foton...


----------



## C-Fix (18. März 2006)

Jaaaa!!! Das war vielleicht ein Spaß!






Habe hier noch ein kleines Video von der Abfahrt. Ist glaube ich der Trialrider79 drauf: http://omnibus.uni-freiburg.de/~s8matoer/Feldberg/mov-abfahrt.MOV


----------



## waldman (19. März 2006)

jo,

des war vielleicht ein spaß.
der termin für nächstes jahr kommt schon mal ins pflichtenheft 
zum video:
jop des is der trailrider79, ich komm von links ins bild mit dem roten anorak


----------



## waldman (20. März 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> jo,
> 
> des war vielleicht ein spaß.
> der termin für nächstes jahr kommt schon mal ins pflichtenheft
> ...




aja, der rote herr auf geros dritten bild hat das alles übrigens in die wege geleitet


----------



## Gero (20. März 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> aja, der rote herr auf geros dritten bild hat das alles übrigens in die wege geleitet



cool, - der is ja auch echt sehr stylisch da runtergedriftet...   

findet das nächstes jahr nu als rennen statt oder nicht?


----------



## soulseller (20. März 2006)

geile bilder


----------



## waldman (21. März 2006)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> findet das nächstes jahr nu als rennen statt oder nicht?



hat sich schon so angehört von Seiten des Organisators des Snowboard Rennens.
Genaueres weiß ich aber auch noch nicht. Wenn ich mehr weiß werd ich wieder schreiben.

Hat noch jemand mehr fotos ?


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. März 2006)

ich hab noch mehr fotos, allerdings hab ich gerade auch den megastress...evtl schaff ich es heut abend endlich


----------



## marc (23. März 2006)

@gero. Ich denke fast Du hast deine Berufung gefunden. Bilder wie immer vom feinsten. Das erste gefällt mir am besten  
Dieses Jahr mal Fotosession in Todtnau wie besprochen,ok 

@trailrider,  hi Jörg, na alles klar? bist wieder öfters im Land? Dann mal wieder ne gepflegte Schauinsi-Tour. Ohne Weiß  

@ waldmann,  Trailsuche wie versprochen bei sonnigen 25°?

Überhaupt: Klasse Aktion auf dem Feldberg  Da machen die Bilder schon Spaß zum anschauen...

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (28. März 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @gero. Ich denke fast Du hast deine Berufung gefunden. Bilder wie immer vom feinsten. Das erste gefällt mir am besten
> Dieses Jahr mal Fotosession in Todtnau wie besprochen,ok
> 
> @trailrider,  hi Jörg, na alles klar? bist wieder öfters im Land? Dann mal wieder ne gepflegte Schauinsi-Tour. Ohne Weiß
> ...



#
wieso seh ich den post erst jetzt  

ja klar trailsuche bei 25°C, nur wann hab ich das versprochen ? 
auf jeden fall, jetzt nochmal, des machma


----------



## marc (28. März 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> #
> wieso seh ich den post erst jetzt
> 
> ja klar trailsuche bei 25°C, nur wann hab ich das versprochen ?
> auf jeden fall, jetzt nochmal, des machma



versprochen hab ich das. Nach ner Tour hab ich Dir von "versteckten" Trails erzählt die Du (noch) nicht kennst...Klingelt´s?   Auch egal wenn nicht, der Sommer kommt und dann wird wieder dem Hobby gefröhnt 

wir sehn uns ja am 8.4

Gruß Marc


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. März 2006)

ich weiß, ich weiß, ich bin spät dran, viel zu spät, hab aber bisher leider keine zeit gefunden,....aber jetzt hab ich es ja geschafft....wer von euch gerne bilder in besserer qualität haben möchte, dem kann ich sie gerne per mail zuschicken, einfach ne pm schreiben....


@ marc: öfter im land? hmmm, mal schauen, kann sein, dass ich ab und zu mal wieder in freiburg bin, gegen ne schneefreie schauinsi-tour hätt ich dann nix einzuwenden;-) meld mich dann auf jeden fall vorher bei dir

gruß jörg


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. März 2006)




----------

